# Closed End Rollerball?



## JBCustomPens (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals,


Every closed end pen I've ever seen has been a FP. Now I'm wondering if there are no rollerballs because there is more interest in fountain pens or if there is a problem with making a closed end rollerball? Can it be done? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 19, 2010)

I've got one... posted here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50547
It isn't the prettiest, but it was my first.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

I reckon it's because you need to be a little more careful with the depth of the hole. I cheat and drill a little deeper then make a spacer to make the nib stick out correctly. Once it's correct, I drop it in with a tiny drip of CA to keep it there.:wink: I've made many more CE RB's than FP's

This is the last one I made; http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=55390&highlight=hope+lady+likes+pink


----------



## mredburn (Jan 19, 2010)

Couldnt you use a small spring to keep pressure on the refill or does the spring not have enough strength.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

mredburn said:


> Couldnt you use a small spring to keep pressure on the refill or does the spring not have enough strength.


 
Mike, I still use the spring, but just find it quicker and easier to make a spacer than to drill to the depth where the spring still does it's thing. The spring will always make it seat properly in the nib but it can be too 'soft' if the hole is too deep.


----------



## hewunch (Jan 19, 2010)

I just posted one over the weekend on this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=56578&highlight=eagle


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

LOL, let's flood Gregg with links to our CE'ed pens and make him regret the post.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jan 19, 2010)

skiprat said:


> LOL, let's flood Gregg with links to our CE'ed pens and make him regret the post.:biggrin::biggrin:



Haha!:biggrin:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 19, 2010)

I've made plenty of closed end  ROLLERBALLS. Here's some pics, so it must have happened.:wink:


----------



## Whaler (Jan 19, 2010)

I have done quite a few closed end rollerballs. Here is one that I posted a couple days ago and a couple from last year.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anybody made a closed end with a postable cap? CE's are my next thing to try.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

Displaced Canadian said:


> Has anybody made a closed end with a postable cap? CE's are my next thing to try.


 
I don't think I've seen one of those. Could look pretty good....mmmm

I have made a closed ended click pen though. Does that count:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2010)

Closed end postable would be dangerous in a RB.

NO material left, then spring tension against the end equals BREAKOUT!!!


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2010)

ALMOST forgot!!!

MY closed end RB!!!


http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=53911&highlight=casein


----------



## RAdams (Jan 19, 2010)

I prefer to make my CE rollers with no spring or plug. It is a little tougher, but i like it better. My least favorite request from customers... "Can I get a few of those little springs?" 

Anyway, Just my two pennies...



Oh yeah, here is a CE roller I did recently..


http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8062/1_two_blue_2.JPG


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Closed end postable would be dangerous in a RB.
> 
> NO material left, then spring tension against the end equals BREAKOUT!!!


 
Don't use a spring from a car suspension:biggrin:  

I reckon if you use a longer tube to support the threads and the little bit after them, then it's do-able. Or have the body a bit longer and solid in that area.  I'll have a go this weekend when I get home. :biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (Jan 19, 2010)

here it is without the cap.. to prove it is roller.

http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8062/1_Two_Blue.JPG


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2010)

skiprat said:


> Don't use a spring from a car suspension:biggrin:
> 
> I reckon if you use a longer tube to support the threads and the little bit after them, then it's do-able. Or have the body a bit longer and solid in that area.  I'll have a go this weekend when I get home. :biggrin:



Hey Skippy!!

Those of us who use all the kit parts (instead of substituting threaded stainless steel!!), have already seen the rollerball spring push the end out of a baron or jr. gent.   So, I would be REAL reluctant to try it with plastic (maybe ok with cast acrylic, if you used a quarter inch hole and then made the top "post" - I'll watch, somebody else can do it!)


----------



## RAdams (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a Classic American lidded CE roller (Actually, it is a convertible)



http://www.penturners.org/photos/images/8062/1_Classic_American_closed_end.JPG


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I prefer to make my CE rollers with no spring or plug. It is a little tougher, but i like it better. My least favorite request from customers... "Can I get a few of those little springs?"
> 
> Anyway, Just my two pennies...
> 
> ...


 
I think the spring makes it more comfortable to write with. It also helps with the slight difference in lengths of various brands.
Open the back end of the spring out before pushing it to the bottom of the hole and it won't get lost.:wink:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I prefer to make my CE rollers with no spring or plug. It is a little tougher, but i like it better. My least favorite request from customers... "Can I get a few of those little springs?"
> 
> Anyway, Just my two pennies...
> 
> ...



Ron, The spring DOES have a function.  When writing with a rollerball, it is supposed to be "floating" to some degree.  If you lock it in place, it will not write as smoothly.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 19, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Skippy!!
> 
> Those of us who use all the kit parts (instead of substituting threaded stainless steel!!), have already seen the rollerball spring push the end out of a baron or jr. gent. So, I would be REAL reluctant to try it with plastic (maybe ok with cast acrylic, if you used a quarter inch hole and then made the top "post" - I'll watch, somebody else can do it!)


 
Gee, I hope I never ever feel like that....
.....so defeated that I'd sit back and watch while the young ones have all the fun...:frown:

You've made thousands of pens more than me, you'd think you might have conquered some of these little baby challenges for us by now..:biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 19, 2010)

My contribution to the closed-end parade:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Rat!!

Remember, I SOLD those pens.

At 30 pence an hour, yours would still be GOLD!!!!
(And you deserve every farthing of it!!)

Different strokes.....................................


----------



## RAdams (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I never even considered the possibility of the refills being different lengths. I thought i was trying to be a better penmaker and was actually handicapping myself. That is why I love this site! 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 19, 2010)

My contribution to the closed end barage! I drill a 7mm hole into the end past the larger diameter hole and glue in a peice of brass to keep my spring in place as well the refill.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Jan 19, 2010)

How do you keep the finial in on these pens?


----------



## gwilki (Jan 26, 2010)

Here's mine. A closed end Baron with a hidden clip in corian.

I know the colour's not great, but the material was free!


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 31, 2010)

mbroberg said:


> My contribution to the closed-end parade:biggrin:


Checked your site. You need to raise your prices and then teach me how to make the loop wire pen clip.:worship:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's one of mine, from last years BBash.


----------

